# The cops just showed up



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

From Wal-mart.

Jada puts out the Hero Patrol series of cars, this year includes a 1956 Bel Air for $3.97

That should keep the M2 Skylark convertible from causing trouble down at the whippy dip.

maybe.


Not really a fan of Wal-mart:smilie_daumenneg:, but they have the best cars available around here:smilie_daumenpos:.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

:dunno:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

The New Guy said:


> From Wal-mart.
> 
> Jada puts out the Hero Patrol series of cars, this year includes a 1956 Bel Air for $3.97
> 
> ...


What is a "M2" Skylark convertible?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hellgate said:


> :dunno:


What do you mean? I picked up a couple 1/64 cars at Wal-mart. The police car I thought was a good bargain.



raleets said:


> What is a "M2" Skylark convertible?


M2 is shorthand for M2Machines. They put together some really nice cars.


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

Wal-Mart seems to have a pretty good selection of those 1/64th scale cars, M2, Jada and a some others. I picked up a good many VWs for my collection. I wish those companies would put out some 1/87th stuff too. I did snap up some Fresh Cherries 1/87th when they had them available.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Can't recall ever seeing a true 1:87 vehicle at my local WallyMart.
When you set a 1:64 down near a 1:87 it looks totally out of place. :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

raleets said:


> When you set a 1:64 down near a 1:87 it looks totally out of place. :smilie_daumenneg:


I agree. 1/64 makes everything else seem out of place.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is a good price.:thumbsup:
Doors and trunk open too. :smilie_daumenpos:
Did they have more?
Did you get more?


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

It has been a few years since I have seen any 1/87th at Wal-Mart. They did have a good selection for a little while, by Malibu International, Motor Max, Norscot, Planet Toys and even Hot Wheels. The 1/64th scale selection is very good now, multiple eras are covered, and the prices are very good.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

The New Guy said:


> I agree. 1/64 makes everything else seem out of place.


And.......a lot of the China cars are 1:100, just a tad smaller than true HO.
I have a few on my layout, but they are not placed near a 1:87. I use them in the distant background.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

big ed said:


> Did you get more?


I like the police. The fine citizens of shady pines are a tight bunch however, so a tax request for more protective services failed 3:1.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Locodub said:


> The 1/64th scale selection is very good now, multiple eras are covered, and the prices are very good.


It's weird, the cars are readily available and fairly inexpensive but try to get people for a scene !

Freakishly expensive particularly the transitional period figures. One would think with as popular as that era continues to be there would be more available and greater competition.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep, know whatcha mean.
I've become totally addicted to Preiser figures. They, IMHO, are simply the best!
But.......grab your buns 'cause you're wallet is about to take a pounding. hwell:
If you wanna' play, you gotta' pay. :stroke:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

raleets said:


> Yep, know whatcha mean.
> I've become totally addicted to Preiser figures...


They don't do 1/64 sadly. Arttista seems to have the widest offering in my scale.


----------

